# How many rounds do you play a week?



## FlatstickFred (Apr 18, 2007)

I find myself playing 3 to 5 rounds a week, does that seem like alot? How often do you play?


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

If you count 9 holes before/after work as a 'round'...5 or 6 rounds a week. 3 to 5 seems a bit more reasonable and I am sure my fiance' would agree. =)


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

That's about all I get to play is after work a few times a week. The weather is getting better now so I'll probably get 18 holes in the next few weekends.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I play about 5


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

After school gets out, I'll be playing ALMOST every day. Sometimes 9 holes, some days 36.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

This year, I'm getting at least 54 holes a week, generally 2 18 hole rounds and 2 9 hole outings... and that's is aminimum. I have played as many as 108 holes in an 8 day stretch. I'm well ahead of any other year since I took up the game. :thumbsup:


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

about 3-5 for me..after school if i have time


----------

